# Schrittkette, die Lösung ??



## puffy (9 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry der erste Beitrag landete wohl im falschen Forum!!!

Ich dachte mir einen immer wiederkehrenden Bearbeitungsablauf, wäre am schönsten mit einer Schrittkette zu programmieren.
Hier im Forum fand ich auch einige Anregungen, aber es blieben auch viele offene Fragen:

1. Wie gehe ich bei der Initialisierung einer Schrittkette vor ?
2. Was passiert wenn der Ablauf, z.B. durch abschalten der Steuerspannung, unterbrochen wird. Der Wiederanlauf könnte recht schwierig werden.
3. Mann sollte doch prinzipiell die Schrittkette zurücksetzen können, bzw. die Maschine bei einer Störung wieder automatisch in einen definierten Zustand bringen ?
4. Oder sonstige Abfangmechanismen einbauen, um einen stabilen Ablauf zu bekommen ?

Ich programmiere schon ein paar Jahre in S7 benutzte aber nie Schrittketten sondern wertete immer die "IST-Zustände" aus. Was immer recht gut funktionierte und auch im Fehlerfall recht gut zu "handlen" ist.

Da ich immer gerne dazu lerne, würde ich mich freuen wenn ich paar gute Ratschläge oder praxiserprobte Beispiel bekommen könnte!!

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dagobert (9 September 2005)

habe gerade ausführlich im andern Forum geantwortet....

Gruß D. Börgmann


----------



## renid55 (6 Oktober 2005)

hi puffi,
ich sehe genau wie du dass bei wiederkehrende bewegungsabläufe eine Schrittorientierte Steuerung wesentlich einfacher, transparenter und änderungsfähiger ist.

dabei gehe ich meistens grob folgend vor:
in gegensatz zu dagobert verwende ich lieber schrittmerker
da hiermit besser alternative ketten und verzweigungen zu realisieren sind(und weil ich mir das so angewöhnt habe)


-Aufstellen eines Programmablaufplan

-Für jeden Schritt jeweils ein Netzwerk einfügen mit je ein Merker als SR FlipFlop (symbolisch bebennen als Schritt1, Schritt2 ............

-weiterhin ein Merker als Startmerker(Busymerker)

-Vor jedem S Eingang ein & und vor jedem R Eingang ein >= setzen.

-Jeder Schritt wird von dem Vorhergehenden Freigegeben (zbsp beim Schritt3 kommt der Schritt2 am &Glied ran)

-Jeder Schritt wird vom folgenden zurückgesetzt ( zbsp beim schritt3 kommt der schritt4 ans oderGlied ran)

-Jeder schritt kann durch ein Reseteingang zurückgesetzt werden(ans oderglied ein reset)

-jeder schritt wird durch eine  einschaltbedingung (zbsp endschalter) gesetzt ( also zbsp E0.3 an das &glied beim schritt3)

-Ausnahme 1 und letzter Schritt
der letzte schritt wird direkt zurückgesetzt durch das Schrittergebnis (endschaltereingang
)

-der erste schritt wird gesetzt durch Startbedingung und nicht startmerker

- der startmerker ist =1 wenn alle schritte nicht sind (dient sozusagen als verriegelung gegen neustart wenn noch ein schritt aktiv ist.


wenn dies soweit geschrieben kann man testen ob die kette sauber durchstept.

anschließend kommt der "Leistungsteil"

wo für jeden ausgang ein netzwerk eingefügt wird und je nach aktiven schritt verknüpft wird.
-zbsp U Schritt1
         O Schritt2
         = Motor1

zum initialisieren kann man schlecht eine allgemeingültiges rezept geben da es von fall zu fall völlig unterschiedlich aussieht.
evtl müssen noch teile eingebaut werden welche vorher dafür sorgen das die endlagen /ausgangstellungen automatisch angefahren werden.
beim schritt1 könnte noch als zusätzliche bedingung die ausgangstellung abgefragt werden.

eine möglichkeit(bei spannungsausfall) wäre je nach bedarf remanente oder nichtremanente merker zu benutzen.

weiterhin gibt es noch  die speziellen OBs welche nur einmalig bei warm bzw kaltstart aufgerufen werden. auch dort kann man prima ini Funktionen ausführen.
Aber das lässt sich nur bei konkreten Einsatzfällen klären.

ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben
reinhard



			
				puffy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sorry der erste Beitrag landete wohl im falschen Forum!!!
> 
> ...


----------

